# Online Spieler und die Liebe



## Bolle0708 (20. Mai 2008)

Na,wie stehts mit euch
vielleicht können wir ja das Vorurteil abbauen das wir nur im Keller hocken und keine Freunde treffen

Ich kanns schonmal nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (20. Mai 2008)

Bin atm Single,Beziehungen sind so anstrengend :-O


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hab 'ne Freundin und Carcha nicht!


----------



## Vreen (20. Mai 2008)

der grossteil der onlinespieler ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich interessant für eventuelle geschlechtspartner, sofern sie nicht selber so drauf sind.
ich für meinen teil bin sehr froh das ich erst mit mitte zwanzig zu den onlinespielen gekommen bin,
zu dem zeitpunkt war eh ich schon ein begehrter typ und das ändert sich jetzt hoffentlich auch so schnell nicht mehr.


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2008)

Je aktiver der Onlinestatus in der Freizeit, um so inaktiver der Beziehungsstatus.


----------



## Turao (20. Mai 2008)

zu Ahramanyu, ich mein meine freundin über ein Onlinegame kennengelernt und es kommt öffter vor als Du denkst

Gruß Turao


----------



## Slit of Arthas (20. Mai 2008)

Hatte eigentlich als ich 17 war meine erste ernstzunehmende Beziehung. Jetzt im Moment auch wieder, allerdings hab ich schon gemerkt, dass Zocken - speziell WoW - der Beziehung ganz und gar nicht gut getan hat (daran meiner Meinung nach im Endeffekt auch indirekt kaputtgegangen ist. Wenn mans mit dem Online sein übertreibt, dann bleibt man im echten Leben "stehn" und wird ziemlich uninteressant für Partnerin/Freunde. Zumindest wars bei mir so. Wer nix erlebt, kann auch nix erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Grüße


----------



## Nevad (20. Mai 2008)

Das kommt aber nicht so oft vor wie im echten Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. Mai 2008)

Habt ihrs schonmal nebem angemachten Computer gemacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achwas, man muss nur fifty-fifty halten, wobei man lieber 60% ins Beziehung geht, Frauen haben bei solche Sachen immer nen nervösen Finger am Abzug :O


----------



## Black Muffin (20. Mai 2008)

Habe ne echt hübsche Freundin seit etwa 2 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiele ja auch nicht besondes viel - obs daran liegt?


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2008)

Turao schrieb:


> zu Ahramanyu, ich mein meine freundin über ein Onlinegame kennengelernt und es kommt öffter vor als Du denkst
> 
> Gruß Turao


Kennenlernen ist die eine Sache, doch alles, was danach das Fundament für die Beziehung bildet kann nicht erreicht werden, wenn man übermäßig viel Computer konsumiert.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab 'ne Freundin und Carcha nicht!




 LFGirlfriend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (20. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Kennenlernen ist die eine Sache, doch alles, was danach das Fundament für die Beziehung bildet kann nicht erreicht werden, wenn man übermäßig viel Computer konsumiert.



Weise Worte, Ahramanyu.


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte bisher nochnie einen Freund. Klar war der eine oder andere mal in mich verliebt, aber ich habe allen deutlich klar gemacht das ich nicht daran interessiert bin die Freundin eines Macho's zu sein mit dem IQ eines Toastbrots. Bisher habe ich auch nicht nach jemanden gesucht. Entweder kommt der richtige oder nicht, ich kam bis jetzt auch ohne Freund klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt zu wenig Zeit für sowas. Neben Lernen für die Schule pflege ich mein Hobby Videospielen,  gehe Joggen damit ich nicht vollständig zur Stubenhockerin mutiere und dann muss auch noch der Freundeskreis irgendwie gepflegt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zärtlichkeiten austauschen mit dem Freund würde bei mir sowieso zu kurz kommen, da ich den Controller bzw. Maus und Tastatur erst Abends aus den Händen nehme.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Schön zu hören, dass es auch weibliche Extreme gibt, the Huntress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, Scherz beiseite. Ich habe gemerkt in meinen etwas mehr als 2 jahren WoW, dass man da schon manchmal als Lebenspartner zu kurz kommen kann. Daher hab ich's "progamen" auch aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass ich trotzdem ein chronischer Stuben- und Vor-dem-PC-Hocker bin, kann mir allerdings niemand austreiben *grins*


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil bin zur Zeit glücklich vergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (20. Mai 2008)

in arbeit^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Mai 2008)

zur zeit ohne beziehung worüber ich aber derzeit froh bin, da ich mit uni extrem viel um die ohren hab
was aber ned heißt dass man aug und ohr offen hält...is wie's is, kommt wie's kommt

meine letzte beziehung kam per wow zustande, hab aber wow bleiben lassen weil ich weder zeit noch lust hatte und meine ex hingegen verbrachte immer mehr zeit mit wow
wow ist jetzt nicht der direkte grund dass es nicht funktioniert hat - es braucht mehr um eine beziehung scheitern zu lassen - oder besser gesagt "weniger"...es fehlte halt jegliches fundament um eine lange und innige beziehung zu führen...aufgefallen ist uns das beiden aber erst nach fast 2 jahren xD

wer eine beziehung führt in der der partner nicht spielt sollte lieber vorsichtig sein
es ist ein zeichen absoluten desinteresses wenn man den pc dem partner vorzieht
das gilt aber für alles, nicht nur das gamen

gspuserln hatte ich in der zwischenzeit und obwohl ich wusste dass nichts davon was total ernstes ist gilt immer:
frauen > freunde > sport > lesen > lernen > zocken

salut


----------



## Succubie (20. Mai 2008)

bin auch solo, was aber weniger am zocken liegt, da ich seit geraumer zeit zu einem richtigen gelegenheits-spieler mutiert bin. naja...es liegt halt bei und an mir^^


----------



## Pomela (21. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Je aktiver der Onlinestatus in der Freizeit, um so inaktiver der Beziehungsstatus.



naja... wenn man aber online jemand kennen und lieben lernt, zusammen wohnt, Kinder bekommt usw. und immer noch gemeinsam zockt, dann ist online gaming wohl eher nicht ein Beziehungskiller, sondern die Ausübung eines gemeinsamen Hobbys ähnlich dem Kegelverein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es macht für mich keinen Unterschied, ob ein Partner 3x/Woche im Sportverein abhängt und am Wochenende wegen irgendwelchen Turnieren nicht zu Hause ist oder ob sich einer eben online beschäftigt. Der einzige Unterschied ist halt nur, dass man online-technisch meistens zu Hause ist und der andere Partner sich langweilt, weil man sich ihm nicht widmen kann/will. Bei richtigen Vereinsleben kenne ich es praktisch nicht, dass jemand sagt, er könne dann und dann nicht mitkommen, weil er sich mal um seinen Partner kümmern muss und mit dem was gemeinsam macht...

Egal, was man macht, der Beziehungsstatus lässt immer dann nach, wenn man sich keine Mühe mehr umeinander gibt und der andere einem schlichtweg egal wird. Das dem Onlineleben zuzuschieben ist für mich nur eine billige Ausrede.


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Seit über 2.5 Jahren in einer Beziehung. Hab sie in einen MMORPG kennen gelernt. Gibt zwischen durch mal wieder krach wegen Computer und zocken aber hält sich immer in Grenzen.


----------



## Siu (21. Mai 2008)

Seit 3 Jahren + 1 Monat mit meiner Freundin zusammen. Kennen gelernt haben wir uns über's IRC, danach mit ein paar Freunden zum Treffen nach Rheine gefahren und da hats dann gefunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es wirkliich arm, wenn man noch nie eine Freundin hatte, obwohl man gerne eine gehabt hätte.


----------



## Siu (21. Mai 2008)

Warum ist das "arm"? Wenn keine passende dabei war und man nur Deppen kennen gelernt hat, ist das wohl kaum "arm". Schön, dass du so mit Wörtern balancieren kannst.


----------



## Gwynny (21. Mai 2008)

Am 18.07. bin ich mit meinem Freund 6 Jahre zusammen. Wir sind verlobt.
Sind übrigens beide leidenschaftliche WoW-Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Gwynny (21. Mai 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirkliich arm, wenn man noch nie eine Freundin hatte, obwohl man gerne eine gehabt hätte.



Völliger blödsinn, man muss schon der Richtigen begegnen, vorher macht es einfach nicht "klick" Was bringen Dir 1.000 3-Wochen-Beziehungen in denen Du nicht mal wirklich verliebt warst?
Wie alt bist Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Denn wenn Du unter 18 bist, kann ich Deine Aussage eher nachvollziehen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ennia (21. Mai 2008)

hab anfang des jahres eine lange beziehung beendet, weil sie scheiße gebaut hat. in der zeit hab ich wow bis auf ein minimum zurückgestellt (max. 2 tage in der woche, abends). Jetzt, wo ich wieder solo bin, spiele ich schon des öfteren wow, vor allem unter der woche. Am Wochenende bin ich nur selten online - da nehm ich mir die zeit für meine kumpels und kolleginnen. naja, mitlerweile hab ich schon wieder einiges an mädels kennengelernt und auch regelmäßigen kontakt ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber auf was festes, lass ich mich so schnell nicht wieder ein... das nervt nur.


----------



## Tistrella (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bin seit 7 Monaten glücklich verlobt und spiele zusammen mit meinem Freund WoW, ergänzt sich wirklich supi. Gut, gab auch Zeiten, wo er oder ich nur davor hingen und kaum Zeit für den anderen hatten (unbewusst), aber über sowas lässt sich reden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Ich bin sowieso verdammt auf ewig der Freund zum Reden zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

He ich bin auch erst 17 @ da oben. Das ganze hat was mit Dummheit und net mit Alter zu tun. genauso wie es 
 nichts mit der Spielweise zu tun hat. in Mexico hat ein 6 Jähriger ein Turnier in WoW gewonnen und danach in
 Halo. Und das war kein zu geringes.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. Mai 2008)

Momentan solo - aber ich hab da Jemanden im Visier *zwinker*.


----------



## Riane (22. Mai 2008)

Seit dem 27.07.07 glücklich vergeben. Wir haben uns in Zul'Farak kennen gelernt und uns dann nach einem knappen Jahr kennen lernen, getroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Problem ist halt nur, ziwschen uns liegen 614km. Aber bisher hat das ganz gut geklappt! 
Ich würde sie auch nie wieder hergeben! 
Das einzige was mich stört ist (oder eher beschämt), wie und wo ich sie kennen gelernt habe. Ich hab nämlich (bevor ich WoW gespielt habe) über solche Menschen nur gelacht! ;D


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> in Mexico hat ein 6 Jähriger ein Turnier in WoW gewonnen und danach in
> Halo. Und das war kein zu geringes.


geil


----------



## Buddits (22. Mai 2008)

Immo single  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja aber Freunde hab ich schon^^, also is nich so das ich im keller hock und nich raus gehe xD


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

Geht mir genauso, Buddits.^^


----------



## Angel80 (23. Mai 2008)

Meine Freundin und ich sind über 5 Jahre zusammen. WOW selber spiel ich erst seit Anfang des Jahres. Und meist nur ein wenig am Nachmittag (Mittwoch,Freitag,Sonntag). Sie guck auch gern mal zu und spielt meinen Char ein wenig. 
An erster Stelle steht sie aber. WOW macht riesig Spass, aber ich bevorzuge das RL dann doch eher. WOW ist zum entspannen da. Mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (23. Mai 2008)

<< In einer Wunderschönen Festen Beziehung!


----------



## Smeal (23. Mai 2008)

in arbeit aber hab ma single angeklickt ^^


----------



## RAV88 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo 



Ich bin glücklich vergeben. Da soll einer mal sagen das wenn man WoW spielt keine Freundin haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (24. Mai 2008)

Ich finde man kann sehr gut beides unter einen Hut kriegen und wer das nicht kann, der sollte an "sich arbeiten"... *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Derzeit bin ich glücklich vergeben und im nächsten Jahr sollen die Hochzeitsglocken läuten. 
WoW habe ich damals durch meinen Ex-Freund kennengelernt, aber der Typ war nicht mal ansatzweise Beziehungsfähig, also hab ich ihm nach 1/2 Jahr den Anstoß gegeben die Beziehung zu beenden.

Meinen jetzigen Freund habe ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren durch meine Freundin kennengelernt. "Zum Glück" spielt er auch wow, bzw. derzeit Age of Conan. Das zu meinem/seinem Glück, denn das Spielverständniss für einen Zogger ist viel mehr vorhanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Für die, die hier schreiben sie hätten noch nie einen Freund gehabt: 
Jungs und Mädels, nehmt Eure Saugknöpfe mal vom Bildschirm, seid nicht so anspruchsvoll vonwegen "Ich hab noch nicht den richtigen gefunden" und kriegt mal Euren kleinen oder großen Arsch hoch.

Greetz Huntara oder auch Pfündsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (24. Mai 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Für die, die hier schreiben sie hätten noch nie einen Freund gehabt:
> Jungs und Mädels, nehmt Eure Saugknöpfe mal vom Bildschirm, seid nicht so anspruchsvoll vonwegen "Ich hab noch nicht den richtigen gefunden" und kriegt mal Euren kleinen oder großen Arsch hoch.
> 
> Greetz Huntara oder auch Pfündsche
> ...





Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (24. Mai 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels, nehmt Eure Saugknöpfe mal vom Bildschirm, seid nicht so anspruchsvoll vonwegen "Ich hab noch nicht den richtigen gefunden"




was fürn idiotischer ratschlag,
"leute angelt euch lieber die grösste pfeife auf die ihr weder steht noch kribbeln im bauch habt nur um ne beziehung zu haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

Ich bin seit einem guten Jahr Single und bin auch zufrieden momentan so wie es ist. Habe eine 3 Jahre lange Beziehnung hinter mir und musste das erstmal verarbeiten. 

Aber solangsam hab ich mal wieder Lust mich an jemanden ran zu kuscheln. Kann ich zwar auch bei normalen Freundinnen machen, aber das ist nicht das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (24. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> was fürn idiotischer ratschlag,
> "leute angelt euch lieber die grösste pfeife auf die ihr weder steht noch kribbeln im bauch habt nur um ne beziehung zu haben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist die Antwort warum Dich keiner will...muuhaahaahaaa


----------



## Deaty (25. Mai 2008)

Meine Beziehung ist frisch beendet, und so schnell... will ich keine mehr haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

ich bin im moment glücklich vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich bin im moment glücklich vergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denkste... *g*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2008)

> ungs und Mädels, nehmt Eure Saugknöpfe mal vom Bildschirm, seid nicht so anspruchsvoll vonwegen "Ich hab noch nicht den richtigen gefunden" und kriegt mal Euren kleinen oder großen Arsch hoch.



einfach irgendwen flachlegen nur zum sagen ey kukma ich hatte wieder eine .. 
lieber bei einer die mir richtig gefällt versuchen. tja klar platzs nid oft aber wayne? einfach irgendeine die nicht gefällt kannst auch gleich ins puff gehn -.-^^ für meine ex hab ich 3 monate versucht .. und ich muss sagen auch wenn sie nun die ex ist hat sichs gelont .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

freundin bedeutet aber weniger zocken und auch paar andere einschränkungen. man will ja lieber mit ihr was machen als party gehen oder so.

just my 2 cent's 
greetings minaZ


----------



## Vreen (25. Mai 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Das ist die Antwort warum Dich keiner will...muuhaahaahaaa




das ist keine antwort, das ist eine aussage


----------



## Huntara (26. Mai 2008)

@Minastirit und Vreen: 

Ich glaub ihr verdreht mir das Wort im Mund, bzw. versteht meine Aussage total falsch. 

Von nichts kommt nichts, checker???
Es geht überhaupt nicht darum, das man irgenwen nehmen soll, der einem gerade übern Weg läuft. Hab ich das irgendwann geschrieben? NÖ!!
Es ist eine logische Schlußfolgerung, das wenn man den ganzen Tag vorm PC hängt, das man keine Beziehung aufbauen kann, sei es im freundschaftlichen Sinne oder in einer Partnerschaft. 

@ Minastirit: Bevor man den Mund aufmacht, einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Edit: Sorry, hab Dein Alter gesehen und Deine pics....das sagt mir alles ....muuhahahahha


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Bin atm unglücklich vergeben oÔ

liegt an WoW , spiels erst seit nem Monat , aber iwie stoert das meine Freundin ziemlich ^^ , denke ich muss damit nach ablauf meiner 60 tage wieder aufhoeren - schade eig , macht verdammt Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> @Minastirit und Vreen:
> 
> Ich glaub ihr verdreht mir das Wort im Mund, bzw. versteht meine Aussage total falsch.
> 
> ...


Sicher, das Du ein Mädel bist? Klingt nach der Schreibweise eher wie ein Fake.


----------



## Huntara (26. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Sicher, das Du ein Mädel bist? Klingt nach der Schreibweise eher wie ein Fake.



*lach*...der war gut! Informier dich doch besser mal auf mybuffed bei meiner Seite....

Was hat denn die Schreibweise mit Mädel oder Typ zu tun?


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

single anch einem jahr fernbeziehung ... naja jez geht MIR besser und ich hab mehr geld, bahn fahren is sooo teuer


----------



## mayaku (28. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Sicher, das Du ein Mädel bist? Klingt nach der Schreibweise eher wie ein Fake.




Das mag jetzt ein Schock sein, aber es gibt auch Frauen, die einen Müll sabbeln wie kleine Jungs!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kleine Geschichte dazu:
War mal in einer Gruppe für ZF und dachte über einen Hunter, Herrje, der ist aber ein riesen A*** und sicher grad mal zwölf, so wie er tippt.
Kam dann in's TS, war 21 und weiblich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (29. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema:

Ich hab seit ich 14 bin Beziehungen gehabt und seit ich 14 bin zock ich auch.
Mein Mann hat bis vor einem Monat nicht gezockt, aber durch's zugucken bei mir nun auch seinen eigenen Account. Wir spielen dann wenn es die Zeit zulässt ^^


----------



## roidanton (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Da ich aus den Postings hier zu erkennen glaube, dass die meisten so zwischen 15-25 Jährchen alt sind, möchte ich als fast-wow-opa(43) auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Also, ich bin  seit 13 Jahren verheiratet und WOW spiele ich seit 2 Jahren.

Was ich nach dieser Zeit sagen kann ist, dass WOW durchaus ein Suchtpotenzial hat oder besser einen Spieler sehr lange an den PC binden kann. Wie schnell vergeht da die Zeit, noch „schnell“ einen Level, Ini oder BG .. und „schnell „ kann dann schnell mal ein paar Stunden sein.

Das kann dann durchaus Probleme mit dem Partner geben, erst recht wenn man es wieder und wieder übertreibt.
Auch ich konnte mir am Anfang ab und an einen nicht so netten Spruch von meiner Frau anhören. 

Das kann gerade bei einer frischen Beziehung, dann auch schnell mal zu Problemen führen.
Überlegt doch mal: ihr hockt am PC und tippt im chat, oder redet im TS, habt Spaß und der oder die Partner/in sieht derweilen fern, oder geht aus oder was auch immer.

Nur sie oder er sieht euch nach Stunden immer noch da hocken und dann vielleicht noch mehrmals die Woche, da denk jeder irgendwann mal „Hey, er/sie hängt ja nur noch an dem blöden Spiel, dann bin ich ja nicht mehr wichtig“

Sich selber Zeitgrenzen setzten wirkt da Wunder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein anderes Problem kann Unverständnis sein.
Euer Partner möchte z.B das ihr Beistand leistet beim .. aussuchen der neue Gartenmöbel (was auch immer ). Früher wurde dann die Pausetaste im Spiel(kein Onlinegame) gedrückt und man konnte los. 
Jetzt kann aber auch mal kommen“ Gleich Schatz, bin gerade in einer Ini und das dauert noch ne halbe Stunde“ = Partner schmollt.

Aber woher soll der Partner denn wissen, dass man 4 andere Mitspieler hängen lässt wenn man jetzt einfach abhaut. Also beizeiten die Besonderheiten von Onlinespielen erklären.
Das hilft dann auch wieder!

Noch ein Schlusswort  (Endlich freu) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit 6 Monaten hat meine Frau auch einen WOW-Account und außerdem noch unsere Tochter. 
Wir zocken jetzt oft zusammen aber in Grenzen und haben alle viel Spaß


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

> Jetzt kann aber auch mal kommen&#8220; Gleich Schatz, bin gerade in einer Ini und das dauert noch ne halbe Stunde&#8220; = Partner schmollt.
> 
> Aber woher soll der Partner denn wissen, dass man 4 andere Mitspieler hängen lässt wenn man jetzt einfach abhaut. Also beizeiten die Besonderheiten von Onlinespielen erklären.
> Das hilft dann auch wieder!



/sign , das trifft den nagel voll und ganz auf den Kopf.

wobei man aber nochmal drüber nachdenken sollte, was einem wichtiger ist : die eigene Freundin / Frau , oder 4 Typen , die man nichtmal kennt , und von denen es zu nem anderen Zeitpunkt immernoch genug geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Seit 6 Monaten hat meine Frau auch einen WOW-Account und außerdem noch unsere Tochter.
> Wir zocken jetzt oft zusammen *aber in Grenzen* und haben alle viel Spaß







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

